# New Meal Ideas?



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Trying to keep myself occupied and was thinking about cooking DH a special meal over the weekend. Does anyone have any ideas of something that I can cook (with easy instructions!) thats different? Everything in the cook books I have contain loads of things I can't have and those things I can have my DH is allergic to! Jazzing up basic ingredients is beyond me!

Thanks for any help! xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Went out and got myself the Jamie Oliver 30 min meals book and found some great recipes in there. Thanks anyway x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Karen,

When I read your 1st post just now I was going to recommend Jamie!  I have a lot of his cook books and find the recipes so easy to follow and always a success!  There's one recipe in one of his first books that we return to time and time again - North African Lamb with cous cous - yum!

How did your meal go at the weekend, was DH impressed?


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

He was impressed! I did the stuffed chicken which was lovely. Also did the meatball sandwich, but made way too much! Def going to stick with the Jamie stuff when I fancy being adventurous. Will have to look up the lamb, love lamb to bits!

Thanks, K x


----------

